# Netherne Hospital (Surrey County Lunatic Asylum.)



## James Hall (Sep 29, 2005)

*Architect:* G.T. Hine.

*Hazards:* A very vigilant local community, builders, surveyors. 

*Status (extra):* Mostly converted or demolished with a few odd bits (villas, lodge, wards etc) left derelict.

*Webpages :* Derelictmisc Netherne Project , Nobodythere - Netherne
& County Asylums
Despite the degree of development, there's still stuff at Netherne worth seeing for those in the area, but nothing major. 

Much of the hospital complex has been demolished, including much of the farm, northern villas, engineering, two large annexes, kitchens, and one of the two chapels. Of the rest, the outer wards of the main building, admin, the porter's lodge and staff residences have been converted for new use, the tower and main chapel are being converted; main hall, southern villas, lower lodge, graveyard, and isolation hospital are derelict, and Netherne House is extant but in unknown condition.

The Rec Hall is inaccessible, but is worth walking round the outside of, and there are some odd blocks elsewhere most notably the Isolation Hospital.

Much of Netherne is now part of a new village known as Netherne On The Hill.

Gallery Category: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?c=16 for images.

This post is for information about the location only, please use this thread for general discussion of this location.

Another related topic here also more posts moved to chat thread.


----------



## James Hall (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Netherne - Surrey County Lunatic Asylum.*

Made another visit to Netherne today, saw everything there is to see, including a few bits I reckon haven't been done before. There have been a couple of changes since my last visit, but thay didn't make too much difference to my trip.

Pics and write up coming soon, followed by a tour on my website.

James Hall


----------



## James Hall (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Netherne - Surrey County Lunatic Asylum.*

Photos as promised.

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/gallery/browseimages.php?c=16

And so to the update, my visit, as well as the buildings I saw on my eartlier visit, took in the following:


The football and bowls club buildings (in use)
Staff houses, including Netherne House,(in use) on which the estate cottages appear to modelled.
The derelict isolation hospital, as first seen on nobodythere.co.uk.
The little known cemetery.
The grounds.
The biggest change was that the detatched ward blocks, including the one to which I first gained access, are now being converted, and the decaptively grassy ground is very soft, meaning I walked across an ex-airing court, and sank up to my ankles, which wasn't pleasant. 

More pics will be on my website when I get round to it.


----------



## jamesbatt (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi james
Just a general but important enquiery for me,
I'm trying to trace an inmate of two years duration at about 1927/8,am I on the right path?
James Batt


----------

